# MKIV rear beam modding



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

what ever happened to that guy who modded his rear beam to allow the mkiv to lay rocker panel in the rear?
He created something that modded the rear beam to allow for clearance but never told what he did because he wanted to patent the idea and sell it. Anyone remember? He had the 2 tone car and then repainted it to platinum gray ( i think) after all the bodywork. I think the thread was from the old forum host, so its not available any longer. Just wondering what his name was on here.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

im interested as well. if he was planning on selling something it must be something that he added rather than modifying the existing beam


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

yeah it was something he added on to the rear suspension. rear was in the high 20's if i remember correctly. 
Went months without saying anything and i dont think his patent ever got approved because he never came back with a product.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

ive been under my car lots but ive never really examined the mounting and stuff on the rear beam. iirc when somebody uses "great plates" it moves the entire beam backwards so the wheel is centered. so possibly this could be the same sort of idea, maybe a spacer under the mounting point of the beam so that the beam can have more clearance to pivot up towards the car...


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

This guy has a modified rear beam. edit, found his thread
























Kindergarten action


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Beitz DUB said:


> This guy has a modified rear beam, iirc. But I cant remember his sn or threads here on vortex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the description it looks like he says it has an audi s3 rear axle. so maybe a fwd a3 beam swap will do what we want?
edit: never mind its just talking about the bumper


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Beitz DUB said:


> This guy has a modified rear beam. edit, found his thread


that would scare me. you would have to be so sure that your welds would hold


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

didnt that guy hayword from NH do it too? mk4 jetta on 16inch rs?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

not gonna lie i kinda wanna go get a beam from the junkyard and do this + camber shims


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> didnt that guy hayword from NH do it too? mk4 jetta on 16inch rs?


 was it a platinum gray jetta? i remember the patent guy has a jetta on RS'. Didn't think it was 16's though. 



martin13 said:


> not gonna lie i kinda wanna go get a beam from the junkyard and do this + camber shims


 Looks like a **** load of work and honestly i wouldn't want to weld on ends. The welds would have to be precise and straight. Lots of work that can be done more easily for the same results.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Señor BigJuts said:


> Lots of work that can be done more easily for the same results.


 like what?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

martin13 said:


> like what?


Just saying people have done other things like added stuff or modified the rear beam in a way that made it possible to go lower. Pulling an entire different rear beam and welding on ends seems to be the most work ive heard so far. Plus not worth all that work for an extra 1" to me honestly.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Señor BigJuts said:


> Just saying people have done other things like added stuff or modified the rear beam in a way that made it possible to go lower. Pulling an entire different rear beam and welding on ends seems to be the most work ive heard so far. Plus not worth all that work for an extra 1" to me honestly.


yeah ideally i would like to figure it out without welding sh*t but its definitely worth the extra inch to me haha :beer:


----------



## H2OVWRacr (May 11, 2000)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4891638-21-quot-in-the-rear..-for-now


i believe this is the thread the op was referring to.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

H2OVWRacr said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4891638-21-quot-in-the-rear..-for-now
> 
> 
> i believe this is the thread the op was referring to.


its pretty vague what the guy did. i realize he was trying to make money off the idea (which would never happen) but he could have given a bit of insight into what he did 

good find on the thread though.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

H2OVWRacr said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4891638-21-quot-in-the-rear..-for-now
> 
> 
> i believe this is the thread the op was referring to.


Yep thats it. thanks for the link. Not sure if i'd take it all the way down to the 19's but low 21" high 20's would be ideal.


----------



## H2OVWRacr (May 11, 2000)

i had it bookmarked.....a buddy of mine had been talking about doing the same thing a couple months earlier when that thread was floating around....i bookmarked it so i could show it to him.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

H2OVWRacr said:


> i had it bookmarked.....a buddy of mine had been talking about doing the same thing a couple months earlier when that thread was floating around....i bookmarked it so i could show it to him.


It was my thread.... I never ended up putting the idea into production due to problems with different wheels and tire combos and lack of time to do some insane mocking up on a bunch of wheel setups. I'm on 17's and measured for my setup.18's or 19's would be a completely different piece and involve mocking it up and the whole works. For those wondering what exactly it was, it was a plate made of 3/16 steel that went in between the beam and the spindle to move the spindle back an inch and up 2.5 inches. After that it was a matter of cutting the quarters off and moving them out almost 2" to clear the wheel n tire setup. Also going that low on just 17's involved cutting the inner quarters out and essentially " tubbing" it with just flat sheet metal. If anyone wants more info and details hit me on Facebook with a msg. At this point I'm not going to market the idea. So hit me up if u want some more low in the rear.."Aaron woodward" on FB. I can give you tips and a general starting point. The pics above show pretty much what I did, only difference is my setup is 100% bolt in. Which is nice if u don't have the skills or shop for fab work. That right there would have been my marketing plot, 100% bolt in. Like I said, I caused some static with the way I brought the idea out. Wasn't trying to but it came off that way. I'm a chill guy and I'm willing to help peeps out. Hit me up guys. we need more slammed dubs, even if they don't lay rocker or side skirt, there is still another inch or more some mm4's could use in the back for killer stance. We can get ya a bit lower in the back if ur beam is Hittin body...


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

^^^ outstanding!


----------



## bnhsln4ever (May 22, 2007)

This is bad freaking ass... I dont even know what to say Rizzle, Im gonna have to get at ya, Im stuck at about 23 even on 19's need abot a half inch more


----------



## bnhsln4ever (May 22, 2007)

bnhsln4ever said:


> This is bad freaking ass... I dont even know what to say Rizzle, Im gonna have to get at ya, Im stuck at about 23 even on 19's need abot a half inch more


couple pics... Ive allready modded some masontech bracket to get about an extra 3/4 inch more low


----------



## mk4GolfVR6Aluminum (Jul 5, 2019)

*maybe check out*

Maybe check out these pics of mk4 trailing arm mods https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...r-trailing-arm-mods&p=113502787#post113502787


----------



## brandi_ham1979 (Feb 16, 2020)

rizzles_dub said:


> It was my thread.... I never ended up putting the idea into production due to problems with different wheels and tire combos and lack of time to do some insane mocking up on a bunch of wheel setups. I'm on 17's and measured for my setup.18's or 19's would be a completely different piece and involve mocking it up and the whole works. For those wondering what exactly it was, it was a plate made of 3/16 steel that went in between the beam and the spindle to move the spindle back an inch and up 2.5 inches. After that it was a matter of cutting the quarters off and moving them out almost 2" to clear the wheel n tire setup. Also going that low on just 17's involved cutting the inner quarters out and essentially " tubbing" it with just flat sheet metal. If anyone wants more info and details hit me on Facebook with a msg. At this point I'm not going to market the idea. So hit me up if u want some more low in the rear.."Aaron woodward" on FB. I can give you tips and a general starting point. The pics above show pretty much what I did, only difference is my setup is 100% bolt in. Which is nice if u don't have the skills or shop for fab work. That right there would have been my marketing plot, 100% bolt in. Like I said, I caused some static with the way I brought the idea out. Wasn't trying to but it came off that way. I'm a chill guy and I'm willing to help peeps out. Hit me up guys. we need more slammed dubs, even if they don't lay rocker or side skirt, there is still another inch or more some mm4's could use in the back for killer stance. We can get ya a bit lower in the back if ur beam is Hittin body...



I dont even know what to say Rizzle, Im gonna have to get at ya, Im stuck at about 23


----------

